# In the market for a backpack



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

I feel like I've been in search of the perfect backpack for like 10 years. Never seem to be able to find the right one, so I figured I'd try to tap TLF to see what experiences you have had. Basically I'm looking for a hybrid commuter/sport backpack.

Criteria:

Comfortable

fits a laptop

fits a decent sized lunch box

room for accessories such as laptop and phone chargers, headphones

water bottle holster

can't be sticking out 2 ft behind me because I take the train and it gets crowded


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://store.lowepro.com/ridgeline-bp-250-aw


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the GoRuck GR1 would meet all of your criteria if you added the optional mesh or full panel water bottle pocket. It is a nice minimalist low-profile design.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I really like my STM Jet Laptop Backpack (https://www.amazon.com/stm-dp-3102-01-backpack-15-inch-screens/dp/b004asd82a). It is very slim for the amount of stuff I can pack in it. They don't make it anymore however.

Check out their current line --- https://www.stmgoods.com you might have something you like.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thought this would be a thread on backpack blowers  We have enough of those threads already 

I haven't bought a backpack in a number of years so I am no help.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I use a Thule that I got off amazon for about $100. I travel a good bit so it gets a lot of use. Normal load is a 15" laptop, 2 iPads, associated chargers and cords. Also carry pens/pencils, lens cloth, rain jacket, glasses, etc . . . Prolly sticks out about 12 inches or so. I have been very happy with it.

https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/backpacks/laptop-backpacks/thule-crossover-backpack-25l-_-tl_85854231350


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I use one made by Swiss gear that is similar to the one below
https://www.swissgear.com/backpacks/laptop-friendly/swissgear-6939-scansmart-backpack-navy?___SID=S
It has held up to heavy, heavy use for six years. I believe it has compartments for all of your needs, and the padding for the laptop is great. 
It may stick out a bit more than you desire.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> https://store.lowepro.com/ridgeline-bp-250-aw


g-man I think the ridgeline is the one I like the most from everyone's suggestions. What do you like about it? What bothers you about it? How big is the largest pocket? Would I have difficulty fitting a lunchbox in there?

I can get it on amazon now for $66 so I may pull the trigger


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like that it is not too big or too small. I like the small quick to access zipper at the top. I also like that it doesnt scream "I have a laptop in here." One side holds the water bottle and the other one a small umbrella. Pocket sizes are on the amazon description, plus I dont have a ruler with me.

I wished it had a bungee cord across the back to hold a light jacket in the fall.

I dont use a lunch box. I use these: https://www.target.com/p/snapware-glass-medium-square-container-2-cup/-/A-15266153#lnk=sametab They cant leak and I just throw it in the bag.

The blue one is at $60 on amazon.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> I like that it is not too big or too small. I like the small quick to access zipper at the top. I also like that it doesnt scream "I have a laptop in here." One side holds the water bottle and the other one a small umbrella. Pocket sizes are on the amazon description, plus I dont have a ruler with me.
> 
> I wished it had a bungee cord across the back to hold a light jacket in the fall.
> 
> ...


Ok one last question before I pull the trigger...do you find it to be comfortable to wear? My current backpack is so much less comfortable than my weekend/outdoor backpack.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is to me, but that's very subjective to your size.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saw this in a magazine today, thought it was kinda neat but could be a little overkill. https://www.uncommongoods.com/product/anti-theft-backpack?country=US&aw_cid=879428559&aw_aid=46657541200&aw_dev=t&aw_loc=9019595&aw_key=&aw_mtype=&aw_net=g&aw_ad=205947075323&aw_pos=1o1&aw_shopid=43332&aw_prod_partid=335917206465&gclid=CjwKCAjwj8bPBRBiEiwASlFLFcBE4PrRNm0Il7S3Mp3yoBz1ewnw0BrCRP79Me9GBGDyzlZeRTiB6hoC0RYQAvD_BwE


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use 5.11 Tactical backpacks, range bags, duffel bags, & load out gear, because they are well made.

Here is a new backpack they just released, which fits almost all of the criteria you mentioned.

It can be carried by the straps like a satchel, or worn like a backpack. Add a water bottle holder.

Or I would just put frozen bottled water in a soft vinyl lunchbox to keep my lunches cold & to drink.

https://www.511tactical.com/load-ready-haul-pack.html


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

My company got us all OGIO Axle Backpacks. I really like mine. Two side pockets for water bottles or whatever, laptop sleeve, tablet sleeve, plenty of pockets, and a quick access top pocket for small things like chargers. Small enough to be maneuverable but plenty of space. It's usually all I take when I travel for work. I can fit a weeks worth of clothes in it and can still fit under the seat in front of me on a flight.


----------

